
A new set of Firefox Developer Tools features - xOnic
http://mzl.la/1pBoskZ
======
tshadwell
As usual, the event listeners shown are just jQuery making the binding. It
would be really great if it actually stepped back through the stack to see
what initially called jQuery's bind. I can't think of any general solution to
the problem that covers all libraries, but jQuery is so ubiquitous it should
be worthwhile.

~~~
mikeratcliffe
So you want something more like this?
[http://i.imgur.com/MCKla78.png](http://i.imgur.com/MCKla78.png)

We have it working and will be adding it very soon. It will also be very easy
for library authors to add their own event parsers to our tools.

~~~
tshadwell
Ah, yes that's great!

------
bellerocky
That's pretty cool stuff, I like being able to see at a glance which elements
have events on them, wow. The Firefox developer tools are nice.

Outside developer tools Firefox is missing HTML5 directoryReader support and
Chrome style screen sharing neither which are in standards, but really really
helpful for developers.

~~~
voltagex_
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=876480](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=876480),
seems like this won't be happening soon.

[http://dev.w3.org/2009/dap/file-system/file-dir-
sys.html#the...](http://dev.w3.org/2009/dap/file-system/file-dir-sys.html#the-
directoryreadersync-interface)

See also:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=997471](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=997471)

------
ahmelsayed
I primarily use Firefox for browsing, but for development I usually use a mix
of Firefox and Chrome. It might be just me, but it's very common when I use
the JavaScript debugger in Firefox that it either freezes the site, the
debugger, or Firefox itself. That causes me to give up and head to Chrome. I
also wish they put a visual queue on the web page when you pause the debugger
like Chrome does. Everytime the site get's unresponsive I have to click around
few times, wonder what I screwed up, and then realize that the debugger was
paused.

~~~
mnemonik
> _It might be just me, but it 's very common when I use the JavaScript
> debugger in Firefox that it either freezes the site, the debugger, or
> Firefox itself._

If you have a test case and steps to reproduce, please file a bug! We can't
usually fix the bugs we don't know about.

~~~
ahmelsayed
It's just very inconsistent. It just happens sometimes and I either restart
firefox or close and open the tab and it goes away. I can try to take a memory
dump when that happens. I don't know how useful that might be for you. If I
ever get something consistent I will make sure to file a bug.

Thanks for all the amazing work though! nothing beats the visual tools and
network traces in Firefox.

~~~
chrisan
Have you tried a fresh install of FF? New profile with no addons and slowly (1
by 1) add your customizations back?

------
GhotiFish
I've being showing off some of the new advances firefox has being making
around the office. These improvements are really starting to turn some heads!

------
diafygi
I love using Firefox Developer Tools, but there's a really annoying bug[1]
(been around since 2002!) that prevents Django sites from working properly
with the Debugger. It's really the only thing that is preventing me from
switching to Firefox for development :(

[1] -
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156435](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156435)

~~~
acdha
That's a rather dramatic overstatement - it only affects sites which set
Vary:cookie and when the user has disabled caching. That ticket is a repeated
cycle of people reporting problems which don't reproduce, including the very
latest ones.

~~~
diafygi
I've just updated with reproduction steps[1]. The problem appears to be with
disabling third party cookies (even though the session cookie is first party).
Can you please verify?

[1] -
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156435#c52](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156435#c52)

------
shmerl
One thing which is still missing is the cache viewer. I still need to use an
add-on for that when necessary.

------
putlake
What I'd really love to see is debug support for scripts loaded asynchronously
with jQuery's $.getScript. Afaik none of the major browsers support this yet.

------
aceperry
Nice stuff. I hope chrome dev tools gets these features soon.

------
Kiro
I still think Firefox dev tools are subpar compared to Chrome's. For example
the lack of a proper cookies listing. I often want to delete a specific cookie
when developing. Very easy with the Resources tab in Chrome while a real
hassle in Firefox.

~~~
Kiro
Ok, so I'm getting downvoted but why? If there's an easy way to deal with
cookies in Firefox then please enlighten me.

~~~
bzbarsky
Preferences > Privacy > Use custom settings for History > Show Cookies gives
you a listing that lets you search by site or cookie name and sort the
results, for what that's worth.

~~~
Amezarak
It's simpler than even that if you're worried about it on a per-site basis -
right click, Page Info, Security, View Cookies. It's the same window,
prefiltered by the site you're on.

